# Men and fashion?



## CuteCurly (Aug 28, 2010)

hey all!

I need your opinion here. How do you think fashion is important to men? Your ideas really count


----------



## Darla (Aug 28, 2010)

For some guys a lot, for some not as much. Reality is men's fashions change so much less than women's fashions


----------



## Karren (Aug 28, 2010)

Very important to me!!! Now mater what I'm wearing!


----------



## Chicken351 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think it varies too. My boyfriends is fairly self conscious about how he looks going out in public. He 6'9" and struggles to find jeans and shirts that are long enough. I often think they look fine, but he will change a number of times before we go out. Not because he is worried about the actual clothes, but how they sit on him. So I guess there a different degrees at which a male cares about "fashion" as well.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 29, 2010)

My husband is a Label Baby but he doesn't really know what those labels mean






I buy his clothes and as long as it has a recognizable name, he's good with it. Usually he's not in the store with me. I know his sizes and I know what looks good on him. He does pick what he is wearing from his closet.

Men's fashions are rarely different from any other. A shirt is a shirt and pants are pants. It's only different if it has pleats or flat front, does the hem have a fold or not. Pockets on both sides of a jacket or just 1. My husband's wardrobe is dictated mostly by the dress code at work. It's usually business casual and suit with a tie at a meeting with clients.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Aug 29, 2010)

Depends on the man...then again also depends on maybe the woman hes with. I have had past boyfriends that really took their time dressing and so on, then i also been with the ones that just smelled their clothes and threw it on. My boyfriend now was a hot mess when i got with him hahaha! He does better but i mainly do the shopping or helping him pick out his clothes. To me a man dressing well is one of my biggest turn ons


----------



## divadoll (Aug 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *shoeandpursegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i also been with the ones that just smelled their clothes and threw it on. ....To me a man dressing well is one of my biggest turn ons



LOL... my experience is that they start off with the man dressing well and end up being the one that smells their clothes and throws them on. When I met my DH, he was well dressed. I really don't know how he managed...probably left over wardrobe choices from an ex girlfriend.


----------



## biggirls (Sep 1, 2010)

Depends on the man


----------



## CuteCurly (Sep 2, 2010)

hmm depends on the men



well i guess i agree


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 2, 2010)

I wouldn't say my boyfriend is fashionable but he is very picky about his clothes. He pretty much shops exclusively at Kohls (for business and everyday clothes).


----------



## Karren (Sep 2, 2010)

I love Kohl's too!! Except for their sports coats... I go to Macy's when they have a big sale!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 2, 2010)

It depends on the Guy !! I personally like a Guy who is not into fashion To me a Hot guy is in A crisp clean plain white Tee &amp; a Pair of Loose fit (hate tight pants) creased up pants &amp; clean shoes! Thats it nothing fancy No prints or nothing Just ironed &amp; clean &amp; good to go!!


----------



## 808 (Sep 13, 2010)

men are the ultimate fashion accessory. i like one on each arm.


----------



## IXina (Sep 13, 2010)

I am a man but i want to cross dress


----------



## 808 (Sep 13, 2010)

^ have you tried the new nipple bra?


----------



## IXina (Sep 13, 2010)

No I haven't frankly until I surgically remove the hair growing around my nipples I can see these as being extremely chafing.


----------



## 808 (Sep 13, 2010)

ewwwww nipple hair. havent you heard of tweezers?


----------



## prettyfaye (Sep 29, 2010)

Men might not be perfectionist when it comes to fashion but a lot of them care a lot about fashion and how the appear to opposite sex.


----------



## llehsal (Sep 29, 2010)

Depends on the man....I love a smart dresser


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 22, 2013)

Now a days it is necessary for all to adopt the latest fashion. I think that men also adopting the latest fashion. All types of clothes or accessories are available for men also. I have seen the branded and fashionable collection of  clothes and accessories in wide range at online stores.


----------



## laurensophie (Apr 8, 2013)

Fashion for men is as important  as for women. It is not a big deal if you have a clear understanding about your body frame like what cuts, styles, patterns and colors look good on your body type. But always go for the clothingthat you like and is comfortable.


----------



## FarahRazak (Aug 8, 2013)

Yaa,, fashion is important for man.

Beacouse now a days most probelly men are going towerds fashion.It' really matter for men.


----------

